# Steilhang abfahren



## Bieker (29. April 2018)

Guten Abend, ich versuche mein Problem zu erklären und evtl. Tipps zu erhalten. Ich möchte ein ca. 33 Grad steilen Abhang meistern. Ich bin der erste der dort runter möchte. Das Problem der Steilhang endet auf einem 2 m breiten Weg und auf der anderen Seite geht es wieder hoch. Ist also eine eigentlich eine Schlucht. Der Untergrund ist allerdings Waldboden und viel Laub. Um das Gefälle zu entschärfen wollte ich dir ersten Meter von insgesamt ca. 8m queren um dann in einem flachen Winkel auf den Weg zu treffen. Jetzt stehen da auch im Hang ein großer Baum im Weg und der Untergrund ist wie gesagt lose aber weich. So dass mein Hinterrad keinen richtigen Halt findet und ich einbeinig Rutsche statt zu fahren. Was kann ich versuchen um es besser zu machen. Im Moment gleicht es eher einem Rodeoritt. Es existiert noch keine Fahrrinne


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2018)

Kein Weg vorhanden? Dann sein lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bieker (29. April 2018)

Warum? Biken nur auf alten Wegen? Ein paar Wildtiere sind da schon rauf und runter


----------



## noocelo (29. April 2018)

ne, stimmt schon. wie groß ist denn der große baum?


----------



## Bieker (29. April 2018)

Groß 1m Durchmesser. Wenn ich oberhalb des Baums langfahre wird es danach zu steil. Also fahre ich unten lang um Höhe zu verlieren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. April 2018)

Zentral im Bike ist das A und O.
Die Variostütze ganz runter und tief über dem Sattel stehen, nicht sitzen. Arme und Beine aktiv nutzen.
Mehr Verstellweg hilft erst mal mehr, vereinfacht gesagt.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2018)

Bieker schrieb:


> Warum? Biken nur auf alten Wegen? Ein paar Wildtiere sind da schon rauf und runter


Weil das nur zu ärger mit Forst führt, und dann dafür sorgt das wir irgendwann nur noch im Ghetto fahren dürfen...


----------



## Cpt. Crash (29. April 2018)

Ich muss das einfach sehen um dir gute Tipps geben zu können. 
Mach mal nen Video von dir, wo du a) unterhalb des Baums b) oberhalb des Baums und c) mitten über den Baum die Schlucht passierst. 

Eventuell machst du das bitte dann alles nochmal freihändig...


----------



## Sansibar73 (30. April 2018)

Bei 32 Grad hätte ich nen Fahrtechniktipp für diese wagemutige Erstbefahrung gehabt. Bei 33 Grad nicht mehr. Doch halt, der hier ist gut:


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Weil das nur zu ärger mit Forst führt, und dann dafür sorgt das wir irgendwann nur noch im Ghetto fahren dürfen...



Denk mal drüber nach. So vong Nachhaltigkeit her.


----------



## everywhere.local (30. April 2018)

Mit genügend Geschwindigkeit anfahren und dann mit blockiertem Hinterrad links-rechts flicken. beschde.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. April 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Mit genügend Geschwindigkeit anfahren und dann mit blockiertem Hinterrad links-rechts flicken. beschde.



Basti Bäschde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (30. April 2018)

Bieker schrieb:


> Ein paar Wildtiere sind da schon rauf und runter


Aber doch nicht mit Fahrrad, oder?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2018)

Moment mal ... wie haste denn die 33 Grad gemessen ? Winkelmesser dran gehalten ?
Wären ja 73% Gefälle oder ?  ...... das entspricht ziemlich genau dem Gefälle der Harakiri in Maierhofen ... wer da oben schonmal mit Dachlatten gestanden hat weiss wie steil das ist ... mit Bike ... never ever !

Aber wenn da eh kein Weg ist --> NO GO !


----------



## delphi1507 (30. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Moment mal ... wie haste denn die 33 Grad gemessen ? Winkelmesser dran gehalten ?
> Wären ja 73% Gefälle oder ?  ...... das entspricht ziemlich genau dem Gefälle der Harakiri in Maierhofen ... wer da oben schonmal mit Dachlatten gestanden hat weiss wie steil das ist ... mit Bike ... never ever !
> 
> Aber wenn da eh kein Weg ist --> NO GO !


Eine Abfahrt hab ich gemacht.... mit Brettern.. da geht einem der Stift...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. April 2018)

33° finde ich jetzt nicht dramatisch.Treppen sind meistens steiler.

Richtig Bremsen kannst? Dann rein in den Hang, ausrichten, laufen lassen und in der Senke den Blick nach oben, über die Kante legen.

Edit: 


schraeg schrieb:


> ... Wären ja 73% Gefälle oder ? ...


Sind "nur" knapp 65 Prozent. [emoji6]

Edit II


Bieker schrieb:


> ... So dass mein Hinterrad keinen richtigen Halt findet und ich einbeinig Rutsche statt zu fahren. ...



Ok, hatte ich überlesen: das mit dem Bremsen haut anscheinend nicht hin. Erstmal bremsen lernen (Fahrtechnikkurs z.B.), dann klappt das auch mit‘m Hang.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2018)

Also 1m runter auf 1m Strecke sind doch 100% Gefälle oder?
Das entspricht 45° ?
33°/45°x100=73%
Ich mein ich bin ja Hauptschüler kann schon sein das ich falsch liege

Wir haben hier einen Trail am Rursee der hat 40-50% Gefälle, jedenfalls pendelt dem Zeigegerät zwischen den beiden Anzeigen .... das ist schon echt hart wie ich finde. Gut stehen auch paar spitze Steine raus gibt zusätzliches Kopfkino, rauf halte ich mal auf losem Untergrund so 30% als Grenze des fahrbaren und das nicht sehr lange es sei den man heisst Trekki


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also 1m runter auf 1m Strecke sind doch 100% Gefälle oder?
> Das entspricht 45° ?
> 33°/45°x100=73%
> Ich mein ich bin ja Hauptschüler kann schon sein das ich falsch liege
> ...


Sorry, hast Recht. Da habe ich mich beim Rechnen vertan. [emoji4]



schraeg schrieb:


> ... rauf halte ich mal auf losem Untergrund so 30% als Grenze des fahrbaren ...



Rauf ja. Da bin ich bei Dir. Aber runter? Aber gut, da hat sicher jeder seine eigene Grenze. 

Vor Allem -guckst Du Edit II oben- braucht‘s auch Radbeherrschung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (30. April 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Also 1m runter auf 1m Strecke sind doch 100% Gefälle oder?
> Das entspricht 45° ?
> 33°/45°x100=73%
> Ich mein ich bin ja Hauptschüler kann schon sein das ich falsch liege
> ...



Ja, der Trail ist schön


----------



## Schildbürger (30. April 2018)

Der hier hat 42% bei 0:37Sek kurz vor dem ganz steilen Stück bei 0:43.
https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/hidden_trails/die_brill/index_ger.html

Das steile Stück sieht für mich schon senkrecht aus, das fahre ICH nicht.
Die 42% sind gut fahrbar.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. April 2018)

Würde den gerne mal fahren..


----------



## MrMapei (30. April 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Würde den gerne mal fahren..



Mir wäre der viel zu gefährlich


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. April 2018)

Zur Eisdiele geht‘s da eh nicht lang.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. April 2018)

Da war ein schöner Sprung dabei


----------



## JoeArschtreter (30. April 2018)

Ein schöner Sprung sollte doch eigentlich mit freiem Auge erkennbar sein.


----------



## Marathoni873 (30. April 2018)

Bin vorletztes Jahr mal sowas quer hinunter gerollt. War deutlich schneller unten als das Bike. Im Rollen und Fallen dachte ich an meine Frau und Kinder.....


----------



## Bieker (1. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Tipps und Videos. Ich schau was ich hinkriege. Evtl. Nehme ich noch einen No Fear Experten mit. Wenn einer technisch noch mehr drauf hat und ohne Angst fährt kann ich besser hinterherfahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2018)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Der hier hat 42% bei 0:37Sek kurz vor dem ganz steilen Stück bei 0:43.
> https://www.frosthelm.de/trails/hidden_trails/die_brill/index_ger.html
> 
> Das steile Stück sieht für mich schon senkrecht aus, das fahre ICH nicht.
> Die 42% sind gut fahrbar.



Hidden Trails im Netz....  Anderes Thema 

In Videos oder auf Bildern find ich das immer schwer zu beurteilen.

Wie hier z.B. da hat man wenn man oben steht ganz schön braune Hose. Auf dem Bild siehts recht unspektakulär aus 





R.I.Pink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2018)

So sieht dem Auslauf aus ... 





(C) [email protected]


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2018)

Falls hier ein Frosthelmer mitliest, bittegern mal um PN, merci!


----------



## Deleted 124581 (1. Mai 2018)

@schraeg ....Hidden Trails im Netz .....saublöd
Du hast ja einen ziemlichen Morbus Pilz bekommen !


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Falls hier ein Frosthelmer mitliest, bittegern mal um PN, merci!


Mit ein wenig Recherche im netzt sollte man ohne Schützenhilfe fündig werden...


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Recherche im netzt sollte man ohne Schützenhilfe fündig werden...


Muss ja nicht bei dem einen bleiben........von mir aus....


----------



## määd (1. Mai 2018)

Also sowohl im Video als auch auf den Fotos das ist doch alles noch recht entspannt  Gerade auf Fels lässt sich ja noch bremsen, keine Absätze drin... Stütze runter popo nach hinten und Rollen lassen
und wenn man oben Muffe hat  . super. Darum geht's doch oder?


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht bei dem einen bleiben........von mir aus....


Hab nach kurzer Recherche so viele Trails gefunden, das das für mehr als 1 Tour reicht...


----------



## MrMapei (1. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hab nach kurzer Recherche so viele Trails gefunden, das das für mehr als 1 Tour reicht...


Dann hilf dem armen @Trail Surfer mal auf die Sprünge, er ist leider nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Dann hilf dem armen @Trail Surfer mal auf die Sprünge, er ist leider nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte


Bis bei mir die Glocken klingen, das dauert...wa! 


Nerf nitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (1. Mai 2018)

Ich kann dir ja mal bei mir ein paar Trails mit Steilstücken drin zeigen


----------



## Grossvater (1. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Sorry, hast Recht. Da habe ich mich beim Rechnen vertan


Nein haste nicht.
Steigung in % ist der tangens.
https://www.trigonometrytable.com/tan-33-degrees.html


----------



## noocelo (1. Mai 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Dann hilf dem armen @Trail Surfer mal auf die Sprünge, er ist leider nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte


aber nett isser!


----------



## DAKAY (1. Mai 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> aber nett isser!





Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nehmt euch ein Zimmer!


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> aber nett isser!


Sie müssen lauter reden, junger Mann!
Mit Gehörschutzstöpseln hört man in meinem Alter leider schlecht!


----------



## noocelo (1. Mai 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Nehmt euch ein Zimmer!


dich find' ich auch nett!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2018)

Oho, da geht der gleich doppelt steil!


----------



## Hendryk (1. Mai 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 724730 [/QUOTE]
Zu dem Bild fällt mir nur ein Wort ein!

Spargeltarzan


----------



## DAKAY (1. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> steil


Steil abfahren bäschde


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2018)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Steil abfahren bäschde


Delfi macht den Guido.


----------



## noocelo (1. Mai 2018)

Hendryk schrieb:


> tarzan


batman! alter. batman!


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Delfi macht den Guido.


Wenn du das sagst...


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst...


Ja, dachte ich. Oder wolltest du nur nänänänänääänä, ich weiß mal was, was ihr nicht wisst?


----------



## MrMapei (1. Mai 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> ...er ist leider nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ja, dachte ich. Oder wolltest du nur nänänänänääänä, ich weiß mal was, was ihr nicht wisst?


Wenn biete ich Mitfahrgelegenheit, einen offiziellen Guido mache ich sicher nicht...


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2018)

Da mach ich mich doch gern frei, aber nicht nackert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (1. Mai 2018)

Da will ich aber auch mit  Mir egal ob einer dabei is der Guido heißt, ich hab’s eh nicht so mit Namen


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. Mai 2018)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> ...ich hab’s eh nicht so mit Namen


Aber die Hardcore-Line der Ringwälle haste behalten, wa...?!
Dann warten wir mal auf das Zeichen...das wir gerufen werden


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Aber die Hardcore-Line der Ringwälle haste behalten, wa...?!
> Dann warten wir mal auf das Zeichen...das wir gerufen werden
> Anhang anzeigen 724795


Für schredden bin ich nicht als Vorausfahrer geeignet...


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. Mai 2018)

Die Ninja-Turtles auch nicht. 
Shredder ist unser ärgster Feind!

Stimmt’s @Donatello ?!


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Die Ninja-Turtles auch nicht.
> Shredder ist unser ärgster Feind!
> 
> Stimmt’s @Donatello ?!





tobsinger schrieb:


> ey opa, es heisst 'shredden' nicht 'shreddern'!!!



Muss man wissen


----------



## noocelo (2. Mai 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> er ist leider nicht die hellste Kerze auf der Torte


----------



## Jaerrit (2. Mai 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> aber nett isser!


----------



## DAKAY (2. Mai 2018)




----------



## trail_desire (2. Mai 2018)

Hab den clip jetzt 3 mal angesehen....wo ist da die Steilabfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sb9999 (3. Mai 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Hab den clip jetzt 3 mal angesehen....wo ist da die Steilabfahrt?


Beurteile einen Trail niemals nach einem Video! Kommt NULL rüber wie steil die Stelle ist. Ich oute mich da auch klar als "chickenway-Abfahrer".


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. Mai 2018)

War "Baum fällen " schon ?


----------



## määd (4. Mai 2018)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Beurteile einen Trail niemals nach einem Video!



Doch! Wenn's im Video steil aussieht isses das auch. Definitiv. Oder die Cam steht schief


----------



## Ringmaul (5. Mai 2018)

Bieker schrieb:


> Ich bin der erste der dort runter möchte.


Ja, supi, du Poser bist schon der einzig tolle Hecht.
Mach bitte noch ein cooles Video mit Zeitlupe, wie du da einen neuen Weg reinfräst, das bringt unseren Sport nämlich so richtig nach vorne, wenn jeder direkt sieht, dass wir auf alles shicen und da einfach runterfahren.



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> 33° finde ich jetzt nicht dramatisch.Treppen sind meistens steiler.
> 
> Richtig Bremsen kannst? Dann rein in den Hang, ausrichten, laufen lassen und in der Senke den Blick nach oben, über die Kante legen.
> 
> ...


Du bist und bleibst ein Theoretiker mit Hang zum Größenwahn.


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2018)

Leider hat sich noch niemand auf meine Anfrage, den und weitere Trails zu zeigen, gemeldet.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Mai 2018)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> ...
> Du bist und bleibst ein Theoretiker mit Hang zum Größenwahn.



Den Theoretiker nimmst zurück! 
Ich kann doch nix dafür das Du den Berg nicht runter kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (5. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> gemeldet


Ich melde Dich gleich, Du Hardcore-Schreddererer


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2018)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Ich melde Dich gleich, Du Hardcore-Schreddererer


Ich tue doch keiner Wurzel was zuleide.
Außer der ehemaligen im Kapellentrail.
Das ging ganz schön mies ins Karma....


----------



## MrMapei (5. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Den Theoretiker nimmst zurück!


Also "Hang zum Größenwahn"  stimmt?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Mai 2018)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Also "Hang zum Größenwahn"  stimmt?



Als ob Du der letzte wärst, den das noch nicht genervt hätte!


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2018)




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Leider hat sich noch niemand auf meine Anfrage, den und weitere Trails zu zeigen, gemeldet.


Mittwoch Zeit? Starte gegen 9:45?

Edit sagt alles weitere per PN oder WhatsApp...


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Mai 2018)

Am Feiertag hätte ich Zeit.


----------



## delphi1507 (5. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Am Feiertag hätte ich Zeit.


Da geht die Familie vor... schon vorher versprochen gewesen... 
Sonntag geht auch nicht... Vielleicht nächste Woche... Muss ich noch schauen...
Meld dich per PN/WhatsApp..


----------



## Tillus (6. Mai 2018)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Sorry, hast Recht. Da habe ich mich beim Rechnen vertan.



hast dich nicht vertan. m = tan(alpha)
65% = 0,65 ~ tan(33°).

Der Tangens ist keine lineare Funktion, das bedeutet, dass der Dreisatz hier nicht anwendbar ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2018)

Tillus schrieb:


> hast dich nicht vertan. m = tan(alpha)
> 65% = 0,65 ~ tan(33°).
> 
> Der Tangens ist keine lineare Funktion, das bedeutet, dass der Dreisatz hier nicht anwendbar ist.


Komm runter!

Sag ich auch immer zu denen, die noch oben stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## noocelo (6. Mai 2018)

so! wie ist der (zwischen)stand hier?

baum tot, typ tot, hang weggebombt, ...?


----------



## Jaerrit (6. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


>


Das is überhaupt nicht steil


----------



## Bieker (6. Mai 2018)

Abend, Video gestaltet sich schwierig, da keine GoPro. Ich bin aber jetzt noch 2x hingefahren. Und auch runtergekommen. Der Einstieg als das Steilste Stück ist gar nicht so dass Problem. Dann kommt der hängenden Hang und den Wurzeln. Nachdem alles abgetrocknet ist, sind die für den Kopf auch abgehakt. Nur die Durchfahrt am Baum (Dicke Eiche) ist immer noch sehr schwierig. Einmal am Baum hängen geblieben und das andere Mal mit rutschendem Hinterrad und Einbeinig mehr geschlittert als gefahren. Das ganze Laub habe ich jetzt Mal zur Seite gefegt. Dann sehe ich mehr vom Untergrund und die Fahrrinne. Bin guter Dinge das ich irgendwann auch mit Flow runterkomme.


----------



## Bieker (6. Mai 2018)

Überlege noch oberhalb vom Baum zu bleiben und dann dahinter runterzustechen. Spricht nur der Auslauf in den Hohlweg dagegen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Mai 2018)

Bieker schrieb:


> ... mit rutschendem Hinterrad [...] geschlittert als gefahren. ...


War Fahrtechnikkurs schon? Wegen keine Spuren hinterlassen und so...


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2018)

Jaerrit schrieb:


> Das is überhaupt nicht steil


Och wenn man das erste Mal in den Anhang schaut... Ja bin auch schon deutlich steileres gefahren, meist aber nur kürzere Abschnitte...


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Mai 2018)

Bieker schrieb:


> Abend, Video gestaltet sich schwierig, da keine GoPro. Ich bin aber jetzt noch 2x hingefahren. Und auch runtergekommen. Der Einstieg als das Steilste Stück ist gar nicht so dass Problem. Dann kommt der hängenden Hang und den Wurzeln. Nachdem alles abgetrocknet ist, sind die für den Kopf auch abgehakt. Nur die Durchfahrt am Baum (Dicke Eiche) ist immer noch sehr schwierig. Einmal am Baum hängen geblieben und das andere Mal mit rutschendem Hinterrad und Einbeinig mehr geschlittert als gefahren. Das ganze Laub habe ich jetzt Mal zur Seite gefegt. Dann sehe ich mehr vom Untergrund und die Fahrrinne. Bin guter Dinge das ich irgendwann auch mit Flow runterkomme.


OK du hast scheinbar überhaupt nichts verstanden!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. Mai 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> OK du hast scheinbar überhaupt nichts verstanden!



Er schlittert eben lieber als hier mitzulesen. [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (7. Mai 2018)

Tillus schrieb:


> hast dich nicht vertan. m = tan(alpha)
> 65% = 0,65 ~ tan(33°).


Kann ja jeder behaupten


----------



## Trail-Fox (7. Mai 2018)

Bieker schrieb:


> Einmal am Baum hängen geblieben und das andere Mal mit rutschendem Hinterrad und einbeinig mehr geschlittert als gefahren.



Eine Woche Hausarrest und Taschengeld ist gestrichen!


----------



## delphi1507 (7. Mai 2018)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Eine Woche Hausarrest und Taschengeld ist gestrichen!


Eine Woche? Eher 1 Monat mindestens und beschlagnahme des Rades bis zum Saison Ende!


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Mai 2018)

vielleicht schaff ichs die Woche ja mal n Video von nem steilen Trail zu schnipseln, damit wir mal wissen, wovon wir hier reden


----------



## MrMapei (8. Mai 2018)

Wenn irgendwie möglich eins, bei dem du nicht vor deinem Rad den Hang unten bist


----------



## JoeArschtreter (8. Mai 2018)

Da wo ich herkomme haben die Worte "steil" und "wurscht" die gleiche Bedeutung. 
Ich finds übrigens cool, dass der TE sein Ding so konsequent durchzieht. Und Mountainbiken ist sowieso umso cooler, wenns illegal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (8. Mai 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Mountainbiken ist sowieso umso cooler, wenns illegal ist.


  fehlt nur noch, dass auf jedes MTB ein "Parental Advisory" Kleber drauf muss


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2018)

Hier bei 8:23 ... sieht im Vidscho total easy beasy aus ... wenn man davor steht issat schon ne andere Nummer !


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2018)

Gilt das schon als steil @Igor mein buckeliger Froind?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Mai 2018)

Schlechtes Beispiel für "steil".


----------



## --- (10. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier bei 8:23 ... sieht im Vidscho total easy beasy aus ... wenn man davor steht issat schon ne andere Nummer !


----------



## HTWolfi (10. Mai 2018)

Hier mal mein Versuch, Steilheit einigermaßen objektiv darzustellen.
Wobei wir die wirklich steilen Sachen dort nicht fahren, das machen nur die Lokals.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Versuch, Steilheit einigermaßen objektiv darzustellen.
> Wobei wir die wirklich steilen Sachen dort nicht fahren, das machen nur die Lokals.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 727904


Ich denke wenn man da oben davor steht sieht das nach freier Fall aus


----------



## Muckal (10. Mai 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hier bei 8:23 ... sieht im Vidscho total easy beasy aus ... wenn man davor steht issat schon ne andere Nummer !



Du könntest mal an deiner Haltung arbeiten. Die Stelle ist aufn ersten Blick tatsächlich nicht ohne, aber doch recht easy zu fahren, find ich. Interssant wärs mal in das Stück per Bunnyhop rein zu springen. 

Meine persönliche Faustregel ist: steil ist dann, wenn man nicht mehr auf zwei Beinen rauf gehen kann sondern mehr oder weniger rauf krabbeln muß. Ganz entscheidend is für mich immer der Auslauf. Wenns wie oben in dem Video danach auf eine Forststraße geht und man offensichtlich kontrolliert runter bremsen kann is es weder schwer noch steil, M
M.n..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Mai 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Du könntest mal an deiner Haltung arbeiten.



Hey .. alles jod hab nie behauptet Pro zu sein, Fahrtechnik Tips geben hier andere ! Wollte nur mal so zeigen was für mich pers. schon steil ausschaut. Das es bei mir noch Luft nach oben gibt ist offensichtlich 

PS: das in dem Vidscho ben net esch


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2018)

...kannst ja mitkommen, wenn delfi guidet...unbekannte Sachen biken bildet jeden Homie weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (10. Mai 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...kannst ja mitkommen, wenn delfi _mitfahrgelegenheitet_...unbekannte Sachen biken bildet jeden Homie weiter.



Ich hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2018)

Wir können es gerne auch _Hardcorelineningen _nennen...


----------



## scratch_a (10. Mai 2018)

Sauber, @HTWolfi ...so sehen also 173% aus 
Wie steil ist eigentliche die "Platte" im STB? 40°?


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Mai 2018)

Ich fänds ja mal geil....ne jährliche Steilhang Convention....mit Catering Wurzelgemüse an Erd-Lauch...ten Teilnehmern, bissl feiern, aber hauptsächlich ein WE genussvoll bissl steiles Zeuchs biken! Idee?
Freiwillige Organiker vor, please.


----------



## noocelo (11. Mai 2018)

gips schon.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Mai 2018)

noocelo schrieb:


> gayhts dir gut?


----------



## DerandereJan (11. Mai 2018)

Sowas ist zum Üben klasse....und schont die Umwelt .


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sauber, @HTWolfi ...so sehen also 173% aus
> Wie steil ist eigentliche die "Platte" im STB? 40°?



Meinst Du diese hier?




oder diese?


----------



## scratch_a (10. Juni 2018)

Ich meinte diese 



Hab davon aber kein Bild von der Seite, so dass man irgendwie den Winkel nachmessen könnte. Ist aber wohl um einiges flacher als es aussieht, wenn man oben steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (10. Juni 2018)

Die hatte ich gar nicht in Betracht gezogen 
Hab mal in meiner Fotokiste gewühlt - und taadaa...




Bei Gelegenheit doch mal neu ablichten.


----------



## scratch_a (10. Juni 2018)

Jepp...am Besten mal bei einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juni 2018)

Demnächst ist es soweit, (neue) Steilhänge im Bergischen, wie hier gezeigt (und mehr) abreiten. Freu mich!


----------



## Basti138 (10. Juni 2018)

@*S P*
Gibts auch ein Bild 3 Sekunden später?


----------



## S P (10. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> @*S P*
> Gibts auch ein Bild 3 Sekunden später?



Welches Foto meinst du?


----------



## Basti138 (10. Juni 2018)

Das Bild, wo der Typ auf dem Foto auf der Waffel liegt und das Rad auf ihm drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das Bild, wo der Typ auf dem Foto auf der Waffel liegt und das Rad auf ihm drauf!


Du bist auch nur so einer, der hier nur duhm über andere rumscheizzt, woll!


----------



## Basti138 (10. Juni 2018)

Glernt is glernt


----------



## Trail Surfer (10. Juni 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Glernt is glernt


Duuu??? Nicht mal das kleine abc!!!


----------



## Trailjam (19. August 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ich fänds ja mal geil....ne jährliche Steilhang Convention....mit Catering Wurzelgemüse an Erd-Lauch...ten Teilnehmern, bissl feiern, aber hauptsächlich ein WE genussvoll bissl steiles Zeuchs biken! Idee?
> Freiwillige Organiker vor, please.



Wenn ich mal ganz leise und dezent anmerken dürfte, mir macht die Steilheit eines Hanges weniger Angst als der Untergrund
Hier gibt es einige Steilabfahrten, eine davon besteht nur aus dünnen Schiefer ? Platten, diese rutschen schon beim Gehen weg,so das man sich schnell auf dem Hosenboden befindet. Diese bin ich nie gefahren wegen Rutschfaktor.

Eine andere leidet unter dem Klimawandel, früher war sie gut fahrbar, aber durch die Trockenheit in Kombination mit Starkregenfällen wurde der Trail weggespült, übrig blieben Daumen bis faustgroße Steine die den Trail auffüllen.
Ich bin 20m gefahren und legte mich hin, weil das sch... Geröll einfach unter dem VR wegrutscht.

Nur Mal so als meine Sicht der Dinge ..

Schönen Abend @ All


----------



## Bieker (11. Oktober 2018)

So hier mein Video, zum Einschätzen und meckern. Was falsch und was richtig läuft. Nur das Hochfomat wurde nicht übertragen.  Danke, für die Tips und Anregungen. Haben definitiv geholfen. Ist dann doch viel Kopfkino dabei.


----------



## Basti138 (11. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt hab ich nen 90 Grad Knick im Hals


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich nen 90 Grad Knick im Hals


Und ich einen, weil keine Äktschn zu sehen ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Oktober 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Und ich einen, weil keine Äktschn zu sehen ist.


Äktschn? Ich dachte, bei einer steilabfahrt wartet man einfach, bis man unten ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich dachte.


Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (11. Oktober 2018)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler.


Ach, ich dachte schon, jetzt kommt etwas pfiffiges!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2018)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ach, ich dachte schon, jetzt kommt etwas pfiffiges!


Das ist halt nicht kein Jim Beam!


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Oktober 2018)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Versuch, Steilheit einigermaßen objektiv darzustellen.
> Wobei wir die wirklich steilen Sachen dort nicht fahren, das machen nur die Lokals.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 727904



Hier müsste im gleichen Gebiet sein... Nail/BC...





Die wirklich steilen Sachen dort im Bikebouldergebiet sind schon nicht schlecht

Die is auch net schlecht 
Ist der Ausgang eines Trails in dem man jeden auf dem Bild zu sehenden Stein überfährt 






Auf die richtige Haltung kommts halt an, immer schön kompakt auf dem Bike und trotzdem druck aufs Vorderrad.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. Oktober 2018)

Steil ist eh voll wurscht. Auf den Übergang ins Flache kommt es an, ob etwas fahrbar ist oder nicht (oder sagen wir besser: wie leicht oder schwierig etwas fahrbar ist).


----------



## roliK (12. Oktober 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Steil ist eh voll wurscht. Auf den Übergang ins Flache kommt es an, ob etwas fahrbar ist oder nicht (oder sagen wir besser: wie leicht oder schwierig etwas fahrbar ist).


Stimmt. Mich stören Sprünge meist auch überhaupt nicht. Die Landung ist das, was mir Sorgen bereitet.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (12. Oktober 2018)

Dann solltest du nicht springen.


----------



## DAKAY (12. Oktober 2018)

Liest du überhaupt das auf was du antwortest?
*Landen*, er sollte nicht *Landen*


----------



## Hammer-Ali (13. Oktober 2018)

schraeg schrieb:


> Moment mal ... wie haste denn die 33 Grad gemessen ? Winkelmesser dran gehalten ?
> Wären ja 73% Gefälle oder ?  ...... das entspricht ziemlich genau dem Gefälle der Harakiri in Maierhofen ... wer da oben schonmal mit Dachlatten gestanden hat weiss wie steil das ist ... mit Bike ... never ever !
> 
> Aber wenn da eh kein Weg ist --> NO GO !


Mit dem Snowboard ging Harakiri noch, wenn der Schnee was taugt..


----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Oktober 2018)

hab das korrigiert  


Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das ist halt nicht  Mr Bean!


----------



## Trail Surfer (13. Oktober 2018)

Meinten Sie Mr. Beam Me Down, Scotty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 101478 (13. Oktober 2018)




----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Oktober 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Steil ist eh voll wurscht. Auf den Übergang ins Flache kommt es an, ob etwas fahrbar ist oder nicht (oder sagen wir besser: wie leicht oder schwierig etwas fahrbar ist).


Würde ich auch so unterschreiben. Ich würde wohl die ersten beiden Hänge von den Fotos runterfahren aber nur, wenn es unten genügend Auslauf gibt. Der dritte Stein hat die Kante unten. Das ist schon eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. Oktober 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Würde ich auch so unterschreiben. Ich würde wohl die ersten beiden Hänge von den Fotos runterfahren aber nur, wenn es unten genügend Auslauf gibt. Der dritte Stein hat die Kante unten. Das ist schon eine andere Geschichte.



Der erste hat genügend Auslauf, der 2. nicht, (zumindest für die meisten) bisschen was über eine Radlänge.
Man muss aber auch beim Ersten langsam bleiben, sonst derbremst mas net auf dem lockeren Waldboden
Beim 3. fährt man eigentlich direkt auf 2 Bäume zu und muss leicht rechts abbiegen wenn man unten angekommen ist. 
Des Loch in der Abfahrt merkt man eigentlich garnicht.


----------



## xrated (15. Oktober 2018)

Hast du eine gute Zahnversicherung? Würde sowas nie ohne Fullface machen.


----------



## Dampfsti (15. Oktober 2018)

Hab ich zwar, aber  braucht ma aber net wenn ma weiß was man tut.


Integralhelm setz ich nur mitn Motorrad auf


----------



## Basti138 (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich nehm immer ein dreifach Integral mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## write-only (15. Oktober 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ich nehm immer ein dreifach Integral mit.


Wäre mir zu voluminös.


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Oktober 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ich nehm immer ein dreifach Integral mit.


Genau, mit einem Integral spart man sich das anschließende Wurzelziehen.


----------

